# EOS M1 for infrared (IR)?



## j-nord (Jul 12, 2016)

A recent question about IR conversions reminded me that I want to play with some IR photography. An EOS M1 seems like a good way to get my feet wet for cheap. Are there any features missing from the EOS M that might be very beneficial for IR? My other concern is if its worth waiting for the M4 to come out and pick up a M3 for a bit more. M3 has 6mpix more and better iso performance but I imagine Ill be shooting almost exclusively with a tripod/ISO 100 and could also stitch for larger images.


----------



## dcm (Jul 12, 2016)

Think this has been addressed before. No tethering or remote come to mind. Maybe more.


----------



## rs (Jul 12, 2016)

If you don't currently have EF-M lenses or the adapter, it may well be more cost effective to buy a rebel for this purpose.


----------



## PCM-madison (Jul 12, 2016)

I posted a recent question about IR conversion. I do have multiple older cameras that I could convert including an M1. After reading responses and looking at the information on the conversion expert websites, I am leaning strongly toward converting my M1.

Paul


----------



## j-nord (Jul 12, 2016)

dcm said:


> Think this has been addressed before. No tethering or remote come to mind. Maybe more.


Thanks!



rs said:


> If you don't currently have EF-M lenses or the adapter, it may well be more cost effective to buy a rebel for this purpose.


I agree, a rebel is probably a better value but I'm opting for M because 
1) easier to carry in combination with DSLR set up. 
2) Id rather play with the M body since a rebel doesn't offer much benefit for landscapes 
3) Canon is ramping up the M line up so M glass might be worth investing in down the line.



PCM-madison said:


> I posted a recent question about IR conversion. I do have multiple older cameras that I could convert including an M1. After reading responses and looking at the information on the conversion expert websites, I am leaning strongly toward converting my M1.
> 
> Paul


Your thread was the one that caught my attention, thats good to hear! Which website are you looking at for the conversion? Im thinking the Isaac Szabo - 590nm super color - @$150. The Lifepixel.com conversion is pricey.


----------



## Edo Sens (Jul 12, 2016)

I found a cheap M1 on eBay last year and converted it myself and I've been very happy with it. I just put it on a tripod with the 2 second shutter delay enabled to prevent vibrations and the results have been pretty good. It's obviously not the most advanced or perfect camera in the world, but for landscape photography where you can take your time to set up the shot is perfectly fine and the results are very decent if you use the right lenses. The controls where a bit frustrating at first being used to 5D bodies, but once you start using the touch screen is actually quite nice.

I haven't really have any significant issues and the results look good so I'd say go for it 

Here's one of my samples:


----------



## A-PeeR (Jul 14, 2016)

I found myself in the same boat a couple months ago, wanting to dip my toes in and test the IR waters. I bought an IR converted M off KEH. Cost less than a LifePixel or Kolari conversion. Catch was KEH didn't know what the conversion was. I ended up with a super blue conversion. Not my first choice but I can work with the native conversion and I have since purchased a Hoya 72 and B&W 093 filters. I've been doing a lot of landscape work on a tripod. That said in bright noon sun I can easily shoot handheld at ISO 100. I mainly shoot with the EF-M 22m f/2 or the EF-S 40mm pancake with an adapter. Both lenses work well and I haven't noticed any hotspots. Haven't seen a need for tethering and the touchscreen is an absolute joy to use once you get the hang of it. I find the M more than sufficient. Custom WB is a snap to setup and gives a good feel for proper exposure. I still bracket as the metering doesn't seem to be spot on and the histogram only gets you so far. Size and weight of the camera is a big plus for me. It easily fits in my vest pocket or in my pack. For a starter IR camera it is well worth the price of admission. I have enjoyed the M experience so much I recently purchased an M3.


----------

